# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  من هي أغبى البنات ؟؟؟؟

## mylife079

*سألت ابنة جدتها عن أغبى البنات فقالت الجدة .*  
*أغبى البنات هي التي تثق بالرجل من أول كلمة حب براقة . من أول نظرة دفاقة .*  

*أغبى البنات هي التي تعطي أسرارها لرجل تعرفت عليه في هذه اللحظة !*  

*أغبى البنات هي التي تعطي أرقامها وعنوانها لشاب سمعت منه كلمة ( أحبك ) .*  

*أغبى البنات هي التي تلتقي مع عشيقها ! في أحد الأماكن العامة على أمل الزواج بها .*  

*أغبى البنات هي التي تعطي أغلى ما تملك بأرخص الأثمان .*  

*أغبى البنات هي التي تظهر مفاتنها للأجانب حتى تلفت الأنظار إليها .*  
*عفواً !*  
*أليست هذه هي أغبى البنات ؟؟؟*  

*بدي ردود من البنات*  
*آسف على العنوان ....*

----------


## The Gentle Man

يعني احنا الشباب ما نرد

----------


## آلجوري

*هو لاشك هاد نوع من انواع السذاجة والغباء والهبل ...

لكن أيضا للغباء عند البنات صور كثيرة ... لا تنحصر بالموضوع هذا بس ..

يعطيك العافية محمد ..*

----------


## شمعة امل

اكييييييييييييييد اغبى البنات ونص 
مشكوووووووووووووور على الموضوع
  :Icon31:

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

فعلا اغبى البنات هي التي تثق بالرجل من اول نظرة

----------


## حلم حياتي

الغباء انواع بس
الله يعينا على اغبى الشباب وشوفوا يا صبايا

سأل شاب حكيما عن أغبى الشباب فقال:
- أغبى الشباب..شاب تخطى سن المراهقة 
و يوزع كلمات الحب هنا و هناك دون أن يفقه أن للكلمات معنى!
- أغبى الشباب هو الشاب الذي يوزع أرقام هواتفه ..ليتكلم مع (بنية ) !
- أغبى الشباب هو الشاب الذي يطلق العنان لنظراته 
تجول هنا و هناك بحثا عن صيد جديد!
- أغبى الشباب الذي يقضي وقته في محاولة استمالة (بنية)
 استعصت و يراهن (الربع) على نجاح المحاولة!!
- أغبى الشباب الذي يستغل سذاجة البنت و يعطي وعودا كاذبة 
و يتلاعب بمشاعر البنات..ليثبت لنفسه أنه " البطل" !
- أغبى الشباب الذي يعطي لنفسه الحق في التعدي على أعراض الناس
بل و يفاخر بالمعصية و يجاهر بها و ينسى أنه (كما يدين يُدان ) !
- أغبى الشباب هو الذي يقول دائما عن المرأة انها ناقصة عقل 
وينتقدها بكل احاديثه
وإذا تلقى نظرة أو ابتسامة من امرأة تجده يكاد يغمى عليه من الفرح

و أن الله يمهل و لا يهمل..!!

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

بالفعل روووعة

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور محمد

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا جميعا على المرور_

----------


## الولهان

اسف اني رديت 
بدك رودود بنات


شكرا محمد

----------


## mylife079

شكرا ولهان على المرور

----------


## دموع الورد

ياله من غباء :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Paradise

هاد اصعب غباء بسببه تفقد البنت الكثير

شكرا محمد

----------


## mylife079

شكرا دموع الورد وبردايس على المرور

----------


## anoucha

أكيد بتكون أغبى البنات وللأسف هن كتار في عالمنا العربي

----------


## عُبادة

> *أغبى البنات هي التي تلتقي مع عشيقها ! في أحد الأماكن العامة على أمل الزواج بها .*


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): اكيد هي الاغبى

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## دليلة

وياريت توقف على هيك وبس

مشكور على الطرح محمد

----------


## mylife079

شكرا دليلة على المرور

----------


## mylife079

شكرا للجميع على المرور وشكرا على تثبيت الموضوع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الغباء انواع بس
> 
> الله يعينا على اغبى الشباب وشوفوا يا صبايا 
> سأل شاب حكيما عن أغبى الشباب فقال:
> - أغبى الشباب..شاب تخطى سن المراهقة 
> و يوزع كلمات الحب هنا و هناك دون أن يفقه أن للكلمات معنى!
> - أغبى الشباب هو الشاب الذي يوزع أرقام هواتفه ..ليتكلم مع (بنية ) !
> - أغبى الشباب هو الشاب الذي يطلق العنان لنظراته 
> تجول هنا و هناك بحثا عن صيد جديد!
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههه إشي روعه وحدة بوحدة 

يسلموا إيديكم حلم حياتي وأبو حميد حبيب قلبي .

----------


## mylife079

مشكورين على المرور 

شكرا عبدالله

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اكيد غبى 
 :SnipeR (27):  محمد  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

> *سألت ابنة جدتها عن أغبى البنات فقالت الجدة .*  
> *أغبى البنات هي التي تثق بالرجل من أول كلمة حب براقة . من أول نظرة دفاقة .*  
> 
> *أغبى البنات هي التي تعطي أسرارها لرجل تعرفت عليه في هذه اللحظة !*  
> 
> *أغبى البنات هي التي تعطي أرقامها وعنوانها لشاب سمعت منه كلمة ( أحبك ) .*  
> 
> *أغبى البنات هي التي تلتقي مع عشيقها ! في أحد الأماكن العامة على أمل الزواج بها .*  
> 
> ...


مشكور كلام صحيح 
بس نسبه قليله جدا من هادي النوعيه من البنات بزمنا هاد
ما ضل في بنات اغبياء
بالعكس مع احترامي للشباب هم يلي صاروا اغبياء

----------


## mylife079

*شكرا على المرور شديفات وعاشقة* 

*مزبوط كلامك عاشقة انه بعض البنات وليس الكل* 

*الي صاير هاي الايام انه الشباب والبنات بستغلو بعض وعلى شغلات تافهة وهون قمة الغباء*

----------


## Rahma Queen

:31d13c231e: 
 :31d13c231e: 
 :31d13c231e: 
 :31d13c231e: 
 :31d13c231e:

----------


## mylife079

*شكرا على المرور رحمة*

----------


## ديالا

عنجد موضوعك رووووعة :Eh S(9):

----------


## mylife079

شكراً ديالا على المرور

----------


## blackiris

صح كلامك 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------

